# Alan Bennett's death metal band name generator



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2020)

Cannibal Tank Top


----------



## trophywench (Aug 28, 2020)

I particularly like Satan's Vol-au-vent, myself.


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 28, 2020)

I would be Bloodbath Formica, or before I was married I would be Bloodbath Loft Conversion!
Our DSN would be Satan's Vol-au-vent 
I also like Fetid Cake Tongs and Killer Shagpile


----------



## Lanny (Aug 28, 2020)

Evil Demon Slip-Ons!


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 30, 2020)

Zombie Handbag.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm a Raging Crumpet! Love it!


----------



## Bloden (Sep 1, 2020)

Bloodbath Pastries? Teeeerrrrible!  Hubby’s is Hellspawn Pastries. Even worse.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 1, 2020)

I have rabid croutons and Pete has slaughtered ones. As long as they're dead before we eat them that's fine by me!


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 11, 2020)

Nightmare Crayons. Ha! Ha! If you let your grandkids write on the walls they are.


----------

